# Help please with translation of Russian Mlada Libretto excerpt



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Google Translate and other sites makes no sense.  A native speaker would probably be the only one to help do it well.

If you must know why I want to know the translation of this particular excerpt, it's because I'm alluding to it in a story I'm writing, to say it simply. Why use it in a story? Because my characters are performing IN the opera! :lol:

ТОРГОВЕЦ ОРУЖИЕМ
(к Варягу)
Варяг!
И в славном Миклагарде меча такого не найдёшь!
Работы фряжской, сталь волною, разит врага, дробит булат!
ВАРЯГ
(хвастливо)
Эк, невидаль какая твой меч!
(Около Варяга собирается толпа.)
Варяг одной секирой весь мир поработит,
так что ему твоя игрушка, что детям лишь потеха!
ТОРГОВКА БУСАМИ
(к Варягу)
Для любы золотую купи гривну ты, варяг!
ВАРЯГ
Вот беда-то: как нарочно, любы нету у меня.
НОВГОРОДЕЦ
Найдётся люба, стоит только
кликнуть клич по ихним жёнам.
ЖЕНА
Продай меня, голубчик, продай за ожерелье.
НОВГОРОДЕЦ
Молчи, жена!
(Толпа разделяется на два лагеря – полабов и новгородцев.)
ПОЛАБЫ
Вишь, лисий род, как ухитрился!
Ой, русин, продай жену!
Продай жену!
Ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха!
НОВГОРОДЕЦ
Молчать, тюленье племя!
ПОЛАБЫ
Мы полабы, не тюлени!
Биту быть тебе, русин!
Ой, биту быть!
Ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха, ха!
НОВГОРОДЕЦ
Кто за Новгород великий?
НОВГОРОДЦЫ
Кто за Новгород великий?
Кто тюленей будет бить?
Кто за Новгород великий?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

There's a translated libretto right here: http://www.frankhamilton.org/jg/Mlada.pdf

(Seriously, all I did to find it was Google "Mlada libretto"!)


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is a Russian/English translation of the entire libretto.

http://www.frankhamilton.org/jg/Mlada.pdf

for your excerpt, see from the end of page 12 to the beginning of page 14.

PS: Nereffid was quicker than me


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

For future reference, Huilunsoittaja, lexicons can be much more useful than dictionaries or translator programs and tools. They are markedly more exhaustive than your typical dictionary.

I couldn't find a great interactive lexicon for Russian online, at least after just a few minutes searching. Here's a very good example of what might be helpful for you in the future though, my favorite lexicon: http://latinlexicon.org/search_latin.php Concordances are also quite useful for language studies, especially when one has questions of a more etymological nature.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Great, thank you all! I looked far and wide for English translation of the libretto, and couldn't find it on Google.

Update: seems to have been a difficult excerpt to translate, because I also can't understand that English translation in the pdf. Something's off about it. I'll just have to use multiple sources to get the gist.


----------

